# Surf fishing Miramar to Okaloosa



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

This is the third year that I have spent a couple months surf fishing with my wife in the Miramar area. I started from scratch and kept learning tips and tactics from many other surf fisherman. This year has been a tough year with the predominant north wind and high pressure. Since the first of January I have had three days that felt like good fishing days. The first day Monday the 22nd, we caught 30+ blues, slot red and flounder. The last week we fished on Jan 31 caught one 25 lb black drum and Feb 1 caught 3 reds, two slots in a couple hours of fishing. Growing up in Minnesota I have fished my whole life but there is nothing like reeling in 40” in red or 45lb big ugly. Sorry my first post is so long but this was kind of introduction and report.

Update Super Bowl Sunday: if I was not in hospital I would be fishing this morning before wind switches towards the north. Grab fresh shrimp, lime fishbits, a little special sauce and throw out two hook rigs with no floats jus a single red bead. Let us know how you did.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Good fish there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good report ! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with long. Welcome!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!
Great 1st post.

I have many relatives in Minnysota, my father was from there, they all fish.
I also have surf fished over that way some a few years back, Topsil Park.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Speedy recovery. Fishing in hospitals sucks.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

fishinbug said:


> Speedy recovery. Fishing in hospitals sucks.


Sure does but my wife just headed out to the beach fishing so with FaceTime I will be fishing soon.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Alumacrafty said:


> This is the third year that I have spent a couple months surf fishing with my wife in the Miramar area. I started from scratch and kept learning tips and tactics from many other surf fisherman. This year has been a tough year with the predominant north wind and high pressure. Since the first of January I have had three days that felt like good fishing days. The first day Monday the 22nd, we caught 30+ blues, slot red and flounder. The last week we fished on Jan 31 caught one 25 lb black drum and Feb 1 caught 3 reds, two slots in a couple hours of fishing. Growing up in Minnesota I have fished my whole life but there is nothing like reeling in 40” in red or 45lb big ugly. Sorry my first post is so long but this was kind of introduction and report.
> 
> Update Super Bowl Sunday: if I was not in hospital I would be fishing this morning before wind switches towards the north. Grab fresh shrimp, lime fishbits, a little special sauce and throw out two hook rigs with no floats jus a single red bead. Let us know how you did.




Nice report, live in FWB, and done a little beach scouting over there but haven't fished it yet, nice to see a report on here from this area, tails up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope all is going better, and that's a fine mess of fish species....Doing well!!! Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------

